# Food Plot One Month In



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's been exactly one month since planting some brassica food plots in mid-Michigan. Several weeks of hot weather and no rain put the plants on hold, but with recent rains, they're starting to make up for lost time.

First pic shows the progress on a turnip plant. Just the beginning.

Second pic shows how deer have begun to browse the leaves of rape and turnips. Deer will have food regardless of the winter weather right till spring. The trick is to plant enough. The worse the weather, the harder it all gets hit.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Funny how stuff still grows with no rain nice pictures thanks for sharing them


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, Pokey, but lack of rain never seems to affect weed growth.


----------

